# Laguna Windrose 25 refit



## puddle pirate (Oct 10, 2015)

I have been sailing since I was 13 generally in South Florida waters. After retiring from The Coast Guard I ended up in Southern Idaho. 
Recently I rescued a Windrose 25 built in 1981 by Laguna Yachts from a Desert Viking funeral. In looking over the boat there is nothing that needs repair or refurbishing that I can not do myself. The problem I am encountering is that aside from a downloadable PDF Owner's Manual there is no other documentation for this boat. 

I hope someone on these forums can help me with information?

The Windrose 25 has a swing keel. In the main cabin aft by the companionway hatch there is the centerboard lift winch system. Going forward on the centerline there is what appears to be an armrest with two access points on each side. The upper port reveals a through bolt that is rather small and is securely tightened. Below it is a larger bolt with a wing nut that is only on finger tight. 

Can someone tell me what those bolts are for and do I need to remove either of them when lowering the centerboard? I am going to put the hull up on boat jacks high enough to lower the centerboard so I can check the cabling and centerboard lift system for maintenance.

The boat came without a mast. I have procured a McGregor mast and boom that I believe will work just fine after tuning the rigging.

My goal is to launch this boat by Memorial Day 2016. I have a lot of work ahead of me however right now my question is what the heck are these two bolts on the armrest?

Thanks

Douglas


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

Can you post some pictures? It is hard visualize what you are talking about if someone hasn't been on that particular style of boat.


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

puddle pirate said:


> The Windrose 25 has a swing keel. In the main cabin aft by the companionway hatch there is the centerboard lift winch system. Going forward on the centerline there is what appears to be an armrest with two access points on each side. The upper port reveals a through bolt that is rather small and is securely tightened. Below it is a larger bolt with a wing nut that is only on finger tight.
> 
> right now my question is what the heck are these two bolts on the armrest?


I have an Windrose 22 (and an Ericson 29 but that is another story). We spent many a great time sailing and anchoring out in the Windrose. I'm sure you'll get many wonderful experiences from your new boat.

Now to answer your question: 
The larger of the two is the keel locking bolt. There are two positions to lock the keel, one is with the keel up, the other with it fully extended. The upper (smaller) bolt holds the keel in the boat, I'd not recommend removing that one!

Another great resource for information on the Windrose and general great advice on trailerable boats is The Trailer Sailor. There is a fellow on there that has done a ton of work on his Windrose 18, complete with a keel overhaul.

Enjoy your boat!

Regards,
Chris


----------

